# how wide is the XD45ACP?



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

The Springfield sites gives height and length but no width.

Just put a deposit on a black one, will pick up Tues, as i gotta get a purchase coupon from the sheriff. NYS for ya, even though you have a CCW permit, still gotta get a coupon every time you buy a handgun.

Thanks


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

1 1/8 inches across the bottom of the slide.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks


----------

